# Camacho Connecticut Figurado Cigar Review - WOW!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

CAMACHO CONNECTICUT is an excellent tasting mild cigar with medium flavor. Worth a try.

Read the full review here: Camacho Connecticut Figurado Cigar Review - WOW!!


----------

